# Nominierungen American Music Awards 2010



## Claudia (22 Nov. 2010)

Nominierungen
FINAL NOMINATIONS FOR THE 2010
AMERICAN MUSIC AWARDS



POP or ROCK MUSIC



Favorite Male Artist


Justin Bieber

Eminem

Usher



Favorite Female Artist


Ke$ha

Lady Gaga

Katy Perry



Favorite Band, Duo or Group


The Black Eyed Peas

Lady Antebellum

Train



Favorite Album


Justin Bieber/ My World 2.0

Eminem/ Recovery

Katy Perry/ Teenage Dream



COUNTRY MUSIC



Favorite Male Artist


Jason Aldean

Luke Bryan

Brad Paisley



Favorite Female Artist


Miranda Lambert

Taylor Swift

Carrie Underwood



Favorite Band, Duo or Group


Zac Brown Band

Lady Antebellum

Rascal Flatts




Favorite Album


Jason Aldean/ Wide Open

Lady Antebellum/ Need You Now

Carrie Underwood/ Play On



RAP/HIP-HOP MUSIC



Favorite Male Artist


B.o.B.

Drake

Eminem



Favorite Album


B.o.B./ B.o.B. Presents

Drake/ Thank Me Later

Eminem/ Recovery



SOUL/RHYTHM & BLUES MUSIC



Favorite Male Artist


Chris Brown

Trey Songz

Usher



Favorite Female Artist


Alicia Keys

Rihanna

Sade



Favorite Album


Alicia Keys/ The Element of Freedom

Sade/ Soldier of Love

Usher/ Raymond v. Raymond



SOUNDTRACKS



Favorite Album


AC/DC / Iron Man 2

Glee: The Music, Volume 3 Showstoppers

The Twilight Saga: Eclipse



ALTERNATIVE ROCK MUSIC


Favorite Artist

Muse

Phoenix

Vampire Weekend



ADULT CONTEMPORARY MUSIC


Favorite Artist

Michael Buble

Lady Antebellum

Train



LATIN MUSIC


Favorite Artist

Daddy Yankee

Enrique Iglesias

Shakira



CONTEMPORARY INSPIRATIONAL


Favorite Artist

Casting Crowns

MercyMe

TobyMac



ARTIST OF THE YEAR


Justin Bieber

Eminem

Ke$ha

Lady Gaga

Katy Perry



T-Mobile Breakthrough Artist Nominations


B.o.B

Justin Bieber

Taio Cruz

Jason Derulo

Ke$ha

Lady Antebellum

Travie McCoy

Mike Posner


----------

